# Bass Club Info



## ras71153 (Dec 23, 2009)

Please help. I need any info on local bass clubs. Thanks


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Local? Pcola/Milton/Crestview? or all???

Also no need to post in a bunch of sections....its a question about bass clubs so the fresh water general Q&A is good....


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm hoping someone replies for you. I need some answers as well. The itch is fierce!!!


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

Miracle Strip Bass Club and Hub City Bassmasters are two good ones around here. MSBC is out of Fort Walton and HCB is out of Crestview. I know there are some more but I've been in both and would put them up against any other club. Good people in both. If you need some more info, let me know.


----------



## K9gee (Mar 10, 2015)

I myself want to see about join a bass club I just moved to hurlburt field. I would have to back seat until I get a boat.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Would anybody be interested if I formed one?


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

MSBC is almost all boaters, so there are plenty of backseats. We just partner up and you can fish with the same guy all year or switch up if you like. HCB is the same way but their almost even between boater and non-boater.


----------



## K9gee (Mar 10, 2015)

auguy7777 said:


> Would anybody be interested if I formed one?


are you close to hurby?


----------



## K9gee (Mar 10, 2015)

B-4 Reel said:


> MSBC is almost all boaters, so there are plenty of backseats. We just partner up and you can fish with the same guy all year or switch up if you like. HCB is the same way but their almost even between boater and non-boater.


Thank you i will look into MSBC.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm in three rivers bass club we fish blackwater escambia and perdido. I like it it's good competition. Is anybody on here going to fish the United way on blackwater April 4th. 115 a boat. 3,000 first place and a 15,000 mystery fish.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

auguy7777 said:


> Would anybody be interested if I formed one?


Take it on and I'm on-board. 

NJD


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

auguy7777 said:


> Would anybody be interested if I formed one?


 Where would you plan on fishing?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I am a reformed bass fishermen...I might also be interested for local waters.


----------



## FL-Law (Dec 27, 2010)

auguy7777 said:


> would anybody be interested if i formed one?


 Yep


----------



## FL-Law (Dec 27, 2010)

http://www.bassmaster.com/news/how-start-bass-club


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I haven't really thought about it much. I mean it's crossed my mind in the past. I'd like one that ran all year and was affiliated with Bass and you wouldn't have to travel much. Fish Blackwater, Escambia, Perdido, Fish River, Tensaw, Choctawatchee. Rotate those twice a year and you got a full year. Maybe a two weekend Classic at the end of the year. All this would depend on sure fire participants. I can't really start looking into any of this until June though as that will be my first month back into the swing of things in good ol America.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

auguy7777 said:


> I haven't really thought about it much. I mean it's crossed my mind in the past. I'd like one that ran all year and was affiliated with Bass and you wouldn't have to travel much. Fish Blackwater, Escambia, Perdido, Fish River, Tensaw, Choctawatchee. Rotate those twice a year and you got a full year. Maybe a two weekend Classic at the end of the year. All this would depend on sure fire participants. I can't really start looking into any of this until June though as that will be my first month back into the swing of things in good ol America.


I'd be interested for sure


----------



## Gator-1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Panhandle Bass Club, Hawg Hunters, Three Rivers, Milton Bass Club-these are all local. Hawg Hunters has a website. Panhandle has one but I haven't updated it but the Facebook page is current. Someone who knows you has to sponsor you in. Not sure about the criteria of the other ones


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Gator-1 said:


> Panhandle Bass Club, Hawg Hunters, Three Rivers, Milton Bass Club-these are all local. Hawg Hunters has a website. Panhandle has one but I haven't updated it but the Facebook page is current. Someone who knows you has to sponsor you in. Not sure about the criteria of the other ones


Three rivers is sponsor as well


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

So yall are saying you have to know someone IN THE CLUB to get voted in???????


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Cousin-it said:


> So yall are saying you have to know someone IN THE CLUB to get voted in???????


In three rivers you do... But I'm in three rivers invite me to go fishing lol then you know me


----------

